# Tedding hay that's been rained on.



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't hardly ever use a Tedder even though we own one I still think it was a huge waste of money however this year things are a little different. With the baling set up we have I haven't been able to bale 2 full windrows as normal. Rake clogs up and or I start a round bale under the tounge of the baler... So I've been using our Tedder to spread hay out so I can take oh say 1-1.5 swaths at a time. Well I cut some tifton Friday afternoon. Probably 6-7 tons an acre and it got rained on yesterday evening. (1.3" with only a 20% chance of rain..) 
I was going to run the Tedder across it regardless cause it would be to much to rake and bale at the same time. Now with it wet I'm at a stand still of what to do.

Do I wait till the hay is dry to Ted it or do I ted it now while it's wet? 
Also there is another 20% chance of rain today but I will be willing to bet it's 100% chance because it's so humid. I would think it may be better to Ted after the chance of rain is completely gone? I don't know. 
Thanks


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I usually ted it before the sun has a chance to cook it and start mold forming. I am assuming it is hot there now, different rules for early spring and fall when it is cooler. However, if I think I have a reasonable chance of making it, then I ted early and often (rained on hay). I have had hay that was rained on twice and looked great in a square bale or to feed, still had good hay smell, but you need the days after the rain to cooperate. this soup we have this year is making that difficult.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I wait until mine is at least dry on top.....maybe a little more and then it will fan out better instead of clumping so badly.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> I wait until mine is at least dry on top.....maybe a little more and then it will fan out better instead of clumping so badly.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Spreads more evenly AND it has more ability to stay fluffy and get air instead of being weighed down under it's own soggy weight.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just what Hayman said, it's all about getting the hay to air out and not let mold to set in. Here in the north east tedding is a normal part of making hay. Unless we end up with dry LOW humidity, normal for Texas, rare here. We recently had 2 days of dry with a 20% chance on the third day, then two days of 0%. Well as things go 20% turned into 3/4 of an inch all night. Next day we tedded just as the clouds cleared mid day. Then tedded again a few hours before the sun went down. Next day tedded a few hours after the sun broke, before things heated up. Raked and baled in the afternoon. Made great mold free washed and rinsed hay.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Spreads more evenly AND it has more ability to stay fluffy and get air instead of being weighed down under it's own soggy weight.


I've tried both ways, but I get better results tedding the morning after I mow, teds up fluffier and gets more air under it compared to tedding right behind the mower.


----------



## traden86 (May 16, 2013)

Colby said:


> Don't hardly ever use a Tedder even though we own one I still think it was a huge waste of money however this year things are a little different. With the baling set up we have I haven't been able to bale 2 full windrows as normal. Rake clogs up and or I start a round bale under the tounge of the baler... So I've been using our Tedder to spread hay out so I can take oh say 1-1.5 swaths at a time. Well I cut some tifton Friday afternoon. Probably 6-7 tons an acre and it got rained on yesterday evening. (1.3" with only a 20% chance of rain..)
> I was going to run the Tedder across it regardless cause it would be to much to rake and bale at the same time. Now with it wet I'm at a stand still of what to do.
> 
> Do I wait till the hay is dry to Ted it or do I ted it now while it's wet?
> ...


I feel your pain..... Mowed a 100 acres yesterday with nothing more than a 20% over the next week. Got up this morning and peeked at the radar and was like, "you have to be kidding me!" ended up just sprinkling but it looked like you Texas guys got a toad floater....


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Normally wouldn't worry about it, 1" of rain in any other year and they hay will have more value getting rained on. This year the ground is so wet 1" of rain brings a flood.

Oh well with all the floods we have plenty of washouts we can plug with round bales


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

IF there is no chance of rain we will wait until the top gets dry and then ted it out.


----------

